# Medical Technician Inquiry



## teabag87 (12 Jul 2013)

What kind of qualifications do you need to apply as a Medical Technician?


----------



## DAA (12 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> What kind of qualifications do you need to apply as a Medical Technician?



NCM SEP or Unskilled?


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> What kind of qualifications do you need to apply as a Medical Technician?



Required Education / Direct Entry / NCM SEP
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-70#education-3

Med. tech education requirements 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101453.0
Reply #3:
"EDUCATION REQUIREMENTS (CIVILIAN APPLICANT): Must have High School Diploma or GED with Grade 12 Biology & one Gr 12 Science (Chemistry or Physics) & Math 11 & Possess a valid Drivers License"

Note:
Medical Technician Entry Requirements Lowered? 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109447.0
"I'm thinking there may be some glitches on the website."

As always, best to contact a CFRC.


----------



## Mumbo (6 Aug 2013)

I talked to a recruiter and they told me all the same info but said that to be eligible for a position one would need university  High school credits.  I have all the necessary credits but they're college credits.  Can anyone here tell me if this is entirely true?  And if so, would credits attained from online courses be accepted by the military?  I asked the recruiter this but he didn't answer me directly, he just kept saying that I need University credits,  so I gave up and hoped that I would find the answer online, but no luck yet.  All your answers are much appreciated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Aug 2013)

Mumbo said:
			
		

> I asked the recruiter this but he didn't answer me directly, he just kept saying that I need University credits



I don't know how much more direct he could be. He said you need University credits.


----------



## DAA (6 Aug 2013)

Mumbo said:
			
		

> I talked to a recruiter and they told me all the same info but said that to be eligible for a position one would need university  High school credits.  I have all the necessary credits but they're college credits.  Can anyone here tell me if this is entirely true?  And if so, would credits attained from online courses be accepted by the military?  I asked the recruiter this but he didn't answer me directly, he just kept saying that I need University credits,  so I gave up and hoped that I would find the answer online, but no luck yet.  All your answers are much appreciated.



What exactly are you trying to apply for?  Med Tech - Un-Skilled/Semi-Skilled or Med Tech - NCM SEP?   It makes a difference to your question.


----------



## mboutin (6 Aug 2013)

Hi there !

What's the difference between Med Tech - Un-Skilled/Semi-Skilled or Med Tech - NCM SEP? 

They offer me a 7 years old As Tech Med but don't know witch one it is....

I'll ask tomorrow at my sworn because i'm leaving next week !  !!!


----------



## DAA (7 Aug 2013)

mboutin said:
			
		

> Hi there !
> What's the difference between Med Tech - Un-Skilled/Semi-Skilled or Med Tech - NCM SEP?
> They offer me a 7 years old As Tech Med but don't know witch one it is....
> I'll ask tomorrow at my sworn because i'm leaving next week !  !!!



Med Tech - Unskilled = basic eligibility, with NO prior experience or College credits
Med Tech - Semi-skilled = basic eligibility, College diploma (PCP, PPC, etc) and prior work experience as a Para-Medic, etc
Med Tech - NCM SEP - basic eligibility, unconditional acceptance into a PCP/PPC/etc program at a recognized College (you join the CF and then go to school for 1-2 years depending on the program you selected)


----------



## mboutin (7 Aug 2013)

Okay thank you !
Just got back from my sworn and even if I did 2years in nursing im unskilled !

Leaving next week, can't wait !!


----------



## Mumbo (8 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> What exactly are you trying to apply for?  Med Tech - Un-Skilled/Semi-Skilled or Med Tech - NCM SEP?   It makes a difference to your question.


NCM SEP





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> I don't know how much more direct he could be. He said you need University credits.


I understood that part but he didn't tell me whether or not getting credits online were acceptable, which is what I want to find out quickly so that I can start taking the courses.


----------



## DAA (8 Aug 2013)

Mumbo said:
			
		

> NCM SEPI understood that part but he didn't tell me whether or not getting credits online were acceptable, which is what I want to find out quickly so that I can start taking the courses.



Online credits are acceptable, provided they are "recognized" by the Provincial Education system of the province in which they were granted.

If you are applying for Med Tech - NCM SEP, then the eligibility requirements are MUCH different than the other entry plans.  NCM SEP requires a High School Diploma (Sec V Quebgec) or GED and "unconditional acceptance or currently enrolled as a full-time student in a Primary Care Paramedic programme at a post-secondary institition selected by the CF".  So there is NO requirement for "specific" academics.


----------



## Medtech45 (8 Aug 2013)

But each school has there own requirements for acceptance, much like the CAF's direct entry option.


----------



## mariomike (8 Aug 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> But each school has there own requirements for acceptance, much like the CAF's direct entry option.



As noted, CFRC will tell you which programs are currently supported by the Canadian Armed Forces.

After that, applicants can find the required subjects and minimum grades for ( CAF supported ) programs in Ontario, by typing "Paramedic" into the search engine. 
http://www.ocas.ca/Documents/hc-charts-eng.pdf


----------



## rpowell29522 (19 Aug 2013)

Question.I currently just graduated from college and successfully hold my Primary Care Paramedicine certification(PCP tag).I have just put my application in to the CAF and I was wondering how long it normally takes to get a reply regarding my application?Also will I have to write the aptitude test and is the CAF currently looking for Med Tech's?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DAA (19 Aug 2013)

rpowell29522 said:
			
		

> Question.I currently just graduated from college and successfully hold my Primary Care Paramedicine certification(PCP tag).I have just put my application in to the CAF and I was wondering how long it normally takes to get a reply regarding my application?Also will I have to write the aptitude test and is the CAF currently looking for Med Tech's?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



Simple answer......at this time, NO, the CF is not looking for Med Tech's.

However, you can still apply, when you will be contacted is anyone's guess, you will still need to complete the CFAT (aptitude test) and go through the entire process, including a PLAR for your recent PCP certification to ensure it was obtained from a CF recognized academic institution.


----------



## rpowell29522 (19 Aug 2013)

Awesome!Thanks for the help!


----------

